# What are you riding on your Skunk Ape? 2014/15



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Howdy All, first time caller, long time listener...

Sorry to start a new thread on this, but I wanted to get some insight on 13/14/15 bindings....

Just put my first day in on a new Skunk Ape and it was fucking awesome. I was using '14 missions on the thing and it was fine, but I figured, why not splurge on some kick ass bindings for the thing, eh? (And also take advantage of end o' season deals...)

Been boarding on and off since my Kemper Rampage 150 in 1988. I rarely leave the ground anymore, been looking at the Genesis but I'm worried its too soft, worried the diode is too stiff... Don't want to F around with NOW or Flux as it appears they don't fit my US 14 Imperials...

I'm 6'4" 240, with a 165 Skunky, and just wondering what binding any of you similar freeriders are using on your Skunk Apes, or comparable boards...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I have large Flux DMs and I'd be surprised if they wouldn't fit 14s. They're adjusted almost as small as possible to fit my 10.5s and there's a ton of adjustment left in them.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Just got SkunkApe HP 165 plan on Union Contact Pro's


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Just got SkunkApe HP 165 plan on Union Contact Pro's


You have big feet? I've heard those Union heel cups are too narrow for big boots....


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

booron said:


> You have big feet? I've heard those Union heel cups are too narrow for big boots....


12 Solomon heel cup seems to be ok, would check it out before buying.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

Got a '14 Skunk Ape 165 HP in the mail... should arrive this week. I rode a 2015 165 Ape HP with my Now Drives and loved it.

I ride size L 2014 Now Drive's with size 13 2014 DC T Rice boots. I've still got some room left on the straps and could definitely fit a larger boot in. More room that my size L 2013 Burton bindings. I also strap my shit down absolutely as tight as it goes.

I'd highly reccomend the 2015 Selects or the Drives from Now on the board. They're fantastic and all the good things anyone says about them is true. They work together very well.

I'm not sure how wide a boot the Imperial is though. Burton generally doesn't make any really wide boots, and their boots are really small profile wise with the "shrinkage tech" they use. So you should be able to fit...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

destroy said:


> Got a '14 Skunk Ape 165 HP in the mail... should arrive this week. I rode a 2015 165 Ape HP with my Now Drives and loved it.
> 
> I ride size L 2014 Now Drive's with size 13 2014 DC T Rice boots. I've still got some room left on the straps and could definitely fit a larger boot in. More room that my size L 2013 Burton bindings. I also strap my shit down absolutely as tight as it goes.
> 
> ...


Herd others talking up the Now Drive's, My boots are Van's Acura 11.5 has a reduced footprint. Solomons 12 which are huge have been reduced to backup and will probably never see the slopes again. How do you like the SkunkApe HP .


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

destroy said:


> Got a '14 Skunk Ape 165 HP in the mail... should arrive this week. I rode a 2015 165 Ape HP with my Now Drives and loved it.
> ...


So you didn't want to hold out for the 2015 with the Satanic/metal graphic, eh?  I love this board so much that I think when I fully trash this current one, I might pony up the $700+ for the custom shop model in blank white to avoid any more "Quincy Quigly" top sheets...

Has anyone paired a Diode or a Genesis with the Ape? I hate to admit that this is a Minnesota board, and I'm worried that the stiffness of the Diode will kill me in the tracked out shit that happens after 9:30AM around here....


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Info that is not well known at least never mentioned by the freaks at TheGoodRide or any other reviews on the SkunkApe HP, 
TRS pro TRS HP = Both have Extruded Bases
SkunkApe = Extruded Base
SkunkApe HP = Sintered Base

You bet I love the SkunkApe HP.


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> Herd others talking up the Now Drive's, My boots are Van's Acura 11.5 has a reduced footprint. Solomons 12 which are huge have been reduced to backup and will probably never see the slopes again. How do you like the SkunkApe HP .


I demo'ed it with my 2014 Now Drives and DC T Rice boots back in February and it was daaaa shit. Little heavier than I'm used to (other than my big Birdman), but it rode like my other favourite Lib boards. I wasn't getting quite as much air as on my shorter boards, but it had so much stability and grip I loved it. I'm tempted to buy a 169 too! Now bindings are stellar, try 'em.



booron said:


> So you didn't want to hold out for the 2015 with the Satanic/metal graphic, eh?  I love this board so much that I think when I fully trash this current one, I might pony up the $700+ for the custom shop model in blank white to avoid any more "Quincy Quigly" top sheets...
> 
> Has anyone paired a Diode or a Genesis with the Ape? I hate to admit that this is a Minnesota board, and I'm worried that the stiffness of the Diode will kill me in the tracked out shit that happens after 9:30AM around here....


Hey, if you can't hang with the Quig and the true gnar top sheets, then maybe you're not a real Ape after all... and you should stick to the little sticks. I reccomend you try another sport...

Actually, I went for the 2014 'cuz I liked the topsheet on this year's better than next year's... that and it was like 30% off and I can still use it this season. We got another two months left up out here!

Only thing is... next year's HP model has a way sicker base! The perfect board never seems to line up with these things. It's been the case with a few other Lib boards in the past too. My Banana Magic is a boring base compared to the non-wide versions. With the Apes it's always either the regular version or the HP version has the nicer top or base, just _something!_ Or in my case... I was gonna get a custom waterjet split done of the 169 HP Ape early this season, then I find out they're coming out with one next year... only it has plain, boring graphics on the top and the bottom! It's a stupid, silly problem... but it's nice to be fully stoked on something you're spending that much money on, even if it's something almost completely inconsequential like the graphics.

The custom shop ones will also not be made with Horsepower construction, something that matters to me personally. But if you're in Minnesota... you'll never get to appreciate gnarly freeride stuff anyway! Get out to the big mountains man!

But I stick by my reccomendation for the Now's. They handle the chop unbelievably well.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

destroy
Your a board freak like me… what boards are in your quiver?


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

destroy said:


> but if you're in Minnesota... you'll never get to appreciate gnarly freeride stuff anyway! Get out to the big mountains man!


Haha, totally man. I've decided over the years that I'd rather put up with the administrative process and expense of demoing rather than the PIA and expense of traveling with my board/skis anymore (plus its so much more fun!).. Therefore, this particular board is, sadly, strictly Minnesota bound...

OK, haven't totally sold me on the NOWs, (kinda iffy on bindings advertised as "skate feel") but I think I'm going to brave -The House- and bring my Imps in there to see how they fit/check em out...


----------



## cutcotim (Jan 15, 2013)

Came here to say, try the NOWs. 

I've been out 1 day on my NOW Drives on my Lib Darker Series. All I can say is after the first run I was changed forever. Believe the hype. It really is subtle but then it adds up, run after run.

Let me try and explain...

I'm an advanced free rider, 210+, high speed carving trying to keep up with skier friends, popping every roller, or in the powder/trees if the snow's right.

First run was hardback groomed at Heavenly, maybe slightly icy (no new snow in a week +) and I was immediately carving at 40+ very comfortably vs maybe 30 mph the last day out with old bindings. It just felt like I strapped a couple Cadillacs to the bottom of my feet. The weird thing is that it feels so smooth, yet always in complete control. As soon as you think about being on edge, you're there. And they really do pressure the edge, if you start to really lean into a carve like before you'll just lay a trench.

Lastly, after a few runs in the morning...zero foot strain (usually I get a bit of burn or cramping after the first few hard runs). And at the end of the day, feet and legs felt fresh! Like I could keep going no problem, and at the end of the day ski tracks app said we logged the most vertical of the season, heh!

Try the NOWs.


----------



## Luvmustycarpet1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Union chargers for bombing down the mtn got em on my T.Rice pro HP and they R some bad add bindings super responsive with myboard rides amazing doesn't hurt my legs or feet since u got a skunk ape look into the chargers !


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Well I drank a quarter bottle of scotch and 7 beers the other night and pulled the trigger on some Genesi(i? s'?). Doesn't mean I'm going to keep them. The more I look into the NOWS, the more I'm interested. 

Does anyone have a positive ID on a size 14 boot fitting into a NOW?

Also, I've seen a couple allusions to stiffness upgrades for the 2015 drives, was thinking about downsizing to a size 13 Insano next year if I can handle it. Maybe I'll wait and go that route...


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Luvmustycarpet1 said:


> Union chargers for bombing down the mtn got em on my T.Rice pro HP and they R some bad add bindings super responsive with myboard rides amazing doesn't hurt my legs or feet since u got a skunk ape look into the chargers !


Think these are the call good to here you confirming they are stiff enough for bombing, best of all responsive.:eusa_clap:


----------



## destroy (Dec 16, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> destroy
> Your a board freak like me… what boards are in your quiver?


Timmytard is no doubt by far the biggest hoarder boarder on this board! It's crazy what that dude has.

All of mine are in my sig except the new Ape. In order of purchase: 07 GNU 11up 162w (trad camber with magnetraction!), 12 GNU Carbon Credit 162w, 13 Lib Banana Magic 158w, 13 GNU Eco Genetics 162, 13 Lib Birdman 180 (prob my fave board, very cool), 13 Lib T Rice Banana Hammock 164, 14 Lib Skunk Ape HP 165w. I'd like a 169 Ape HP along with the 169 Ape split coming out next year. I'd also like a short Skate Banana for parkin' and maybe a Riders Choice or something with asym. 


Real life skunk ape right here, buddy.


----------



## Luvmustycarpet1 (Jan 31, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> Think these are the call good to here you confirming they are stiff enough for bombing, best of all responsive.:eusa_clap:[/QUOTE
> 
> The chargers are the bee knees :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

OK, just mounted the Genes(i? is'?) up on the Skunk Apes, non-horsepower. Mystery Van, blue and green....not too bad looking with it... Not impressed with the build quality of the Genesis, same as Mission. Assuming we're paying for new fangled ratchets and 2 piece high back. Two piece high back appears to be connected with pop-rivets, apparently everyone thought this would break last year, but no reports of actual breakage...looks, feels cheap... Ratchet system feels awesome, I can completely distort toe box and ankle area of my Imperials by tightening down, makes my boots feel too big, could not do this with Missions...


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Well last post..I was little bit drunk...

Have two days in on the Genesii. Ankle strap fastened to top-most holes. Highbacks rotated so far as to be difficult to fold down. Unimpressed with response, there's a definite, unsettling "no-mans-land" on edge transitions. Also, the footbeds keep bunching up. I've got them extended to the maximum, and the front piece keeps sliding back into the binding from kicking my heel back while strapping in...

Diodes have dropped to $260, I got drunk and ordered some of those last night. Kind of afraid they're going to kill me... If any of you are in Minneapolis area and want some Burton bindings keep an eye on CL...


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

thread revival. So im actually looking at picking up the 2014/15 Skunk Apes HP and was also looking to get a new set of bindings as well and seems like you guys have been mentioning NOW quite a bit. Currently I ride a 2014 Lib Tech T.Rice Pro HP 164.5 with 2014 Union Contact Pros and love how it rides and feels, im 230 lbs 73in size 12 boots btw so looking at picking up probably a 169 skunk apes HP, good choice? How will those NOW drives feel compared to Union Contact Pros?


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey man,

I know you had a very specific question. But as the OP I just wanted to say I wound up getting some Diodes at the tail end of last season and put about 8 days on them with the Skunky and they kicked ass...but I like IT stiff as fuck...


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

Im thinking of picking up the 2015 NOW Drive bindings or maybe 2015 ROME Katanas, maybe both for the skunk ape HP


----------



## booron (Mar 22, 2014)

xIceHoundx said:


> Im thinking of picking up the 2015 NOW Drive bindings or maybe 2015 ROME Katanas, maybe both for the skunk ape HP


Now O-Drives. Thinking about grabbing some of those here in a bit... With the hard duro bushings of course...


----------



## xIceHoundx (May 12, 2013)

booron said:


> Now O-Drives. Thinking about grabbing some of those here in a bit... With the hard duro bushings of course...



I'm now def getting the Katanas and Drives, I considered the O-Drives but imagine they may just be too stiff for my liking.


----------

